# Afm part numbers



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Anyone know what afm these are?

Part number 22680 X8RNO

I believe Nismo ones should be 22680 RR580?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I should be able to find that out tomorrow when i'm at work.


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Ok mate, thanks.

The X8RNO ones may be race parts apparently, was thinking about buying them but want to make sure.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Our system doesn't know the partnumbers, maybe because they are rhd only?


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Ok mate. Thanks for looking:thumbsup:


----------

